# Dog in Car/Crate...HT/FT...Hot Weather Advice?



## jrrichar (Dec 17, 2013)

With Summer pretty much here in some parts of the country I just wanted to know what everyone has found to work especially as it applies to HT/FT scenarios. 

Forecast for an upcoming HT is 90s with low humidity. 

I was able to find Dr. Baxter's advice, which was helpful but since there are so many seasoned HT/FT veterans just curious what you have found to really work well.

If you need to deal with high humidity just note it. 

I make the assumption that the dogs are physically fit and of proper weight.


----------



## Tater 7 (Mar 20, 2014)

put a fan on them, make sure theres plenty of ventilation and water and keep the kennel in the shade as much as possible. Mine stays in the heat all day everyday so its not that big of a deal for mine. Water is the key. Keep them hydrated


----------



## 2dogs1949 (Dec 27, 2013)

I use a wire crate when its' hot. Crate is in the back seat of the truck with the windows and doors open. A tarp is over the truck so the sun is not beating directly on the truck. I have 2 fans running and plenty of water.
I have heard of issues with wet dogs being but in the dog truck or non ventilated crate, acts like a sauna and the dogs suffer from the heat. Also have been to tests with pools set up and sometimes with ice in the water.


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-18-Volt-One-Plus-Hybrid-Fan-P3320/205022215?N=5yc1vZc298Z1aw


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

All depends on your kennels. Plastic ones get hot in sun. As shown above you can use a fan. Also Easy-Up over the back of the truck bed is good. If it is real hot, freeze 2 liter bottles and put in kennel. When air blows it will stay real cool.


----------



## scothuffman (Nov 14, 2012)

I use a hitch mount Umbrella to help shade the bed of the truck.


----------



## SSCarnage (Feb 3, 2012)

I try my best to keep the kennel shaded and I also run an endless breeze fan. I also have a cap on my truck which helps with shade


----------



## kelrobin (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a bunch of these and drape them around the van openings and have the fans that T Mac posted

http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_id=564


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes, the solar blankets are every bit as good as advertised. The best prices I have found is through Pet Edge. 

I've parked right out in the direct sunlight in 90+ degree temperatures and it is like parking in a shady area. With Endless Breeze fans working, we are comfortable.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

X's 3 on the Endless Breeze fans Jim is showing in his van!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Open the windows. That seems to work well.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

None of the above if you actually have a car and crate.
Get a stake out chain, park where dog can't be run over by someone parking next to you, stake dog out so they can hang out under car and be cool. ( after exhaust is cool).


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

When it is 90 degrees plus and no shade to be found I've just bit the bullet and put my dog's crate (wire crate for best air flow) in the back seat of my truck and left the engine running and the AC on full blast. You've got to make sure you've got plenty of fuel and check the vehicle frequently in case the AC quit working or something like that. I got tired of doing the fans and all that stuff and having my dog's tongue dragging the ground when he got out of the truck while the dogs fortunate enough to be riding in a nice rig were nice and fresh when they hit the ground. I'm not saying that some of these setups don't work well for those suggesting them. I wasn't satisfied with what I was able to do with mine and since I just have 1 dog (and just 1 before him) this solution works for me in extreme heat.

Condensation on the windows regards.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

T. Mac said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-18-Volt-One-Plus-Hybrid-Fan-P3320/205022215?N=5yc1vZc298Z1aw


How long does the battery last running that?


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a 2 door Ruff Tuff in the back seat of my truck. Sun shades in the windows, rear doors open with a shade cloth providing shade. I have a fan on 1 of the doors. I also put a frozen 2 liter bottle of water in the crate. He seems to be happy when I check on him every 10 mins.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

A stake out in shade is best. Bring a canopy or large beach umbrella if no shade is available.


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

To those that use the reflector shield on their windshields. You need put them on the outside of the car. If the shield is inside you are just reflecting heat back and forth from the window, which increases the temp in the vehicle. You need to stop the sun BEFORE it gets into the car.


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

HuntinDawg said:


> When it is 90 degrees plus and no shade to be found I've just bit the bullet and put my dog's crate (wire crate for best air flow) in the back seat of my truck and left the engine running and the AC on full blast. You've got to make sure you've got plenty of fuel and check the vehicle frequently in case the AC quit working or something like that. I got tired of doing the fans and all that stuff and having my dog's tongue dragging the ground when he got out of the truck while the dogs fortunate enough to be riding in a nice rig were nice and fresh when they hit the ground. I'm not saying that some of these setups don't work well for those suggesting them. I wasn't satisfied with what I was able to do with mine and since I just have 1 dog (and just 1 before him) this solution works for me in extreme heat.
> 
> Condensation on the windows regards.




X2, letting the vehicle run with the AC on is not for everyone but it works for me and my two dogs.


----------



## Chris Bergner (Aug 14, 2012)

I have the ryobi fan, and am considering building a hillbilly AC system with a 5 gal bucket, ice fishing minnow bucket, and PVC pipe. I can freeze block ice for free in my freezer and put in a cooler, drop it in the bucket and have the fan blow over the ice acting as an a/c system of sorts. I also have a canopy, and plan on running a wireless temp guage from the truck to wherever I'm standing.


----------



## sdnordahl (Sep 1, 2012)

I plan to use a deep cycle battery with a small inverter and a small fan.


----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

Breck said:


> None of the above if you actually have a car and crate.
> Get a stake out chain, park where dog can't be run over by someone parking next to you, stake dog out so they can hang out under car and be cool. ( after exhaust is cool).


What I do.
Don


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

rboudet said:


> A stake out in shade is best. Bring a canopy or large beach umbrella if no shade is available.


I have rarely ever found a place at a hunt test (while waiting to run a dog, so at the actual site of a series) where I felt comfortable that my dog wouldn't get run over if I staked him out. I do remember seeing Jerry Day stake out a couple of dogs and he used a whole bunch of lining poles with the orange foam on top (from pool noodles) to make a picket fence around the area so nobody would back over the dogs. This was years ago.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Breck said:


> None of the above if you actually have a car and crate.
> Get a stake out chain, park where dog can't be run over by someone parking next to you, stake dog out so they can hang out under car and be cool. ( after exhaust is cool).


Love the stake out idea but hate the idea of the dog being under a vehicle. Too many chances to make a mistake. I've seen one run over by a 10,000 gooseneck, it wasn't good.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

DarrinGreene said:


> Love the stake out idea but hate the idea of the dog being under a vehicle. Too many chances to make a mistake. I've seen one run over by a 10,000 gooseneck, it wasn't good.


Here's another possibility for us aging handlers with absent minded tendencies...
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3LrFEbxWzXI


----------



## Newf (Jul 13, 2010)

I stumbled across a 12V AC unit last night. Im going to look into it a little more but it might be just the ticket. I bet with a little creativity somebody would be able to adapt the idea to a kennel or dog box....there I go giving away a million dollar idea...so if you build one...I want a free unit as a royalty fee. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Volt-Portable-Air-Conditioners-for-Sleepers-campers-boats-vehicles-pets-/131162995040


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a Yukon with three or four crates in it. I use a deep cycle battery with the Endless Breeze fans hooked to them. Running all day, the battery usually lasts a day and a half. I bring a charger with me and charge at night. 

I also use sun shades like those shown on the car. We did great the last two weekends in 92+degree weather in SC. 

Please DO NOT PUT A WET DOG in box! Unless you have lots of fans. I'll try and find the reference for that, but you will roast your dog. Putting them in water then up right away is NOT a solution.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Simple one page reference that is a heat stress/stroke to do list. Quick read and very useful:

http://rutherfordcountyhumanesociety.org/Heatstroke.html

And read NateBs sticky post "Cooling back by demand" up top.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

I have these, too, and they make a big difference. 



kelrobin said:


> I have a bunch of these and drape them around the van openings and have the fans that T Mac posted
> 
> http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_id=564


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

I agree the silver shades do great. We also cover the windshield not necessarily with a silver shade. Usually just your basic blue tarp or a reflective shield. Keeps inside the car darker. 

Fans lots of water and we have cooling vests (like the military dogs in Afghanistan wear) we put those on for about 15 min after a run to bring down their internal temperature. 

Usually I go back frequently to check the dogs and they are lying comfortably in their crates no excessive panting.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Okay...one more to add, I forgot...I just purchased one of these for my Yukon this spring:

http://www.cabanasunscreens.com/WindshieldScreens.html

I LOVE IT!! Really makes a difference on temps.


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

As the temp for this weekends test is expected to hit a high of 102, I've been exploring cooling systems with our friend Google. It appears most outdoor cooling systems are based on either a misting system or a swamp cooler system, ie. both based on evaporative nature of water. So was wondering if one could build their own portable misting system and came across this for a pump system: http://www.siliconsolar.com/smallsolarwaterpumps1.html and thought if one dropped this in a 5 gallon bucket of water and connected it to a drip irrigation system of just a couple mister nozzles connected to the pump via a 1/4" drip line; http://www.dripdepot.com/product/47...ts_misters_adjustable_mister_on_10_32_threads one might have a pretty good system at a fairly reasonable cost.

A couple considerations is that the pump is only rated at about 4' of head (lift) and could the pump withstand the pressure of a flow restriction of just a couple GPH for the misters? If the 4' head is a consideration, they do make a larger system with 10' head for about $200. But still have the question of pressure. Figure if it works you could just drop the pump into a 5 gallon bucket of water or ice water and be the envy of the gallery. Just check the bucket periodically and replenish the water as needed.

T. Mac


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

T. Mac said:


> As the temp for this weekends test is expected to hit a high of 102, I've been exploring cooling systems with our friend Google. It appears most outdoor cooling systems are based on either a misting system or a swamp cooler system, ie. both based on evaporative nature of water. So was wondering if one could build their own portable misting system and came across this for a pump system: http://www.siliconsolar.com/smallsolarwaterpumps1.html and thought if one dropped this in a 5 gallon bucket of water and connected it to a drip irrigation system of just a couple mister nozzles connected to the pump via a 1/4" drip line; http://www.dripdepot.com/product/47...ts_misters_adjustable_mister_on_10_32_threads one might have a pretty good system at a fairly reasonable cost.
> 
> A couple considerations is that the pump is only rated at about 4' of head (lift) and could the pump withstand the pressure of a flow restriction of just a couple GPH for the misters? If the 4' head is a consideration, they do make a larger system with 10' head for about $200. But still have the question of pressure. Figure if it works you could just drop the pump into a 5 gallon bucket of water or ice water and be the envy of the gallery. Just check the bucket periodically and replenish the water as needed.
> 
> T. Mac


I've used mister systems in our FL kennel with good success. Only problem in a vehicle crate is moving water off and out. If pup gets soaked the wet hair may keep more heat than is evaporated by the mister. The mister cools the air - don't let it excessively spray the dog.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Helps to get a wireless indoor/outdoor temp gauge so you know how hot it is. Walmart has them


----------



## pmw (Feb 6, 2003)

On reading this it appears that you do not have a 'heat policy'. Does this mean that regardless of how hot/humid it gets shade or no shade (Trees) all your trials go ahead?


----------



## Terri (May 28, 2008)

Rick_C said:


> How long does the battery last running that?


 I don't know how long T. Mac's fan battery last, but here is what I have found:
I have this fan for my dogs and I need two batteries per fan to make it through the day(10a.m. to 6pm.). One fan per dog in my Highlander, the windows down and the hatch up. I do try to turn them off when I take the dog out of the crate to save the battery. I also run my fan on high. Bought it last year after seeing a lot of other handlers with them at agility trials. Use mine at agility trials. Added note: I take my dogs out at least 5 times during the day and they are out for up to 15 minutes each time. 

Terri


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

T. Mac said:


> As the temp for this weekends test is expected to hit a high of 102,
> T. Mac


I think I would keep my gas tank full & spend as much time in the truck with the a/c as possible. With temps that high, I might even stay home.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Terri said:


> I don't know how long T. Mac's fan battery last, but here is what I have found:
> I have this fan for my dogs and I need two batteries per fan to make it through the day(10a.m. to 6pm.). One fan per dog in my Highlander, the windows down and the hatch up. I do try to turn them off when I take the dog out of the crate to save the battery. I also run my fan on high. Bought it last year after seeing a lot of other handlers with them at agility trials. Use mine at agility trials. Added note: I take my dogs out at least 5 times during the day and they are out for up to 15 minutes each time.
> 
> Terri


That's what I was wondering. Thank you Terri!


----------



## Eric Whitacre (Mar 10, 2011)

Rick_C said:


> How long does the battery last running that?


Using one of the high capacity batteries (http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-18-Volt-Lithium-Battery-2-Pack-P122/204321540?quantity=1) and the fan on high I get ~8hrs of run time.

I would also recommend the 6 port supercharger (http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-Lithium-Ion-NiCad-6-Port-SuperCharger-Tool-Only-P125/202023895?N=5yc1vZc25yZ1aw.) It keeps all your batteries together and when you need to charge one you just plug it in an empty port. It charges them and keeps them charged until you need them. When you are ready to leave for the weekend you just unplug the charger and take it with you. After a day running the fans you just plug the charger in at the hotel and it will charge all your batteries for you automatically.


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

I believe when I got mine (mine are the old Ryobi fan style), it said 4 hrs on high and 8 hrs on low... The newer fans are hybrid I believe and can run on battery or you can plug them in. Since I have a pretty high powered inverter in my dog van, I tend to run box fans... Work great!


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Rick_C said:


> How long does the battery last running that?


 It depends on the battery that you buy. I have the P104 2.4ah Lithium batteries, and two of them will keep the fan running on low all day.

They have a new P108 4ah battery that should produce almost double the runtime. http://toolboyworld.com/eBay/Ryobi_Batteries.htm

They are very convenient and portable, but here's the caveat. The batteries cost $100 a piece!!!!!!

If I wasn't already financially invested into the "system", I sure as hell wouldn't pay that much for a portable fan power source.

I'd just get an Endless Breeze fan and a marine battery.


----------



## Eric Whitacre (Mar 10, 2011)

copterdoc said:


> It depends on the battery that you buy. I have the P104 2.4ah Lithium batteries, and two of them will keep the fan running on low all day.
> 
> They have a new P108 4ah battery that should produce almost double the runtime. http://toolboyworld.com/eBay/Ryobi_Batteries.htm
> 
> ...


If you already have this system you may want to checkout the prices at Home Depot now. You can get 2 high capacity batteries for $99.

I actually use the Endless Breeze and it does work great.

I use the Ryobi system for cordless power tools and emergency lighting during power failures. I got tired of buying a new DeWalts cordless drill every couple years because the batteries died.


----------



## Eric Whitacre (Mar 10, 2011)

Just came across this... http://www.homedepot.com/p/Arctic-Cove-18-Volt-Bucket-Top-Misting-Fan-MBF018/204768013
Uses Ryobi 18V batteries.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unwWgUtQQpQ&noredirect=1


----------

